# RR: 100. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Phillips (cond.), Stamp, Tallis Scholars	(1980)










2.	Willcocks (cond.), Goodman, King's College Choir	(1963)










3.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1989)










4.	A Sei Voci	(1993)










5.	Short (cond.), Davidson, Tenebrae	(2006)










6.	Scott (cond.), Budd, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir	(1990)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Phillips (cond.), Stamp, Tallis Scholars	(1980)
2.	Willcocks (cond.), Goodman, King's College Choir	(1963)
3.	Christophers (cond.), The Sixteen	(1989)
4.	A Sei Voci	(1993)
5.	Short (cond.), Davidson, Tenebrae	(2006)
6.	Scott (cond.), Budd, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

